# non car machine polishing



## silky1873 (Sep 19, 2018)

has anyone tried their machine and pads etc on anything other than a car,

our high gloss white dining table has some minor scratches etc that shows up in the sun light and wondered if its actually possible to polish them out , 

dont want to try it first and find out its a complete waste of time or that iits very easy to screw it up etc

thanks


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I personally haven't but i'm pretty sure VXRMarc machine polished his Dyson vacuum once :lol:
Someone on here did once say that certain Farecla products and a mf cutting disc - i think - work wonders on glass hobs, so its definitely do able but like always, test a spot first and see how you get on.

I did think about machine polishing the caravan......just thought about it.....then decided it was a silly idea :lol:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have used a DA to machine polish light scratches from snowboards with good results. Also polished scratches from a teak dining table, again results were beter than expected.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What's your dining table made from / the white surface ? 

I'd be tempted to try a small inconspicuous area first - maybe by hand...


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

I Bilt Hambered my shower screen with double speed wax - can't say the results were great as I still have water marks on it and this is what I was hoping would be avoided.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I’ve machine polished a scratch out if a floor once, made it slippy as hell though so had to gently wire wool it to stop us breaking our necks :lol:


----------



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

Machine polished my fridge.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I forgot, I also did my gloss white kitchen cupboards.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I successfully dealt with some scratches and marring (incurred during transit!) from a Duravit loo seat with some Koch Chemie compound a couple of years ago.

P


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've machine polished scratches out of CDs and DVDs. Also machined our stainless steel sink and it turned out really well. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

upvc window frames, came up a treat.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Dizeee said:


> I Bilt Hambered my shower screen with double speed wax - can't say the results were great as I still have water marks on it and this is what I was hoping would be avoided.


OT but we started using Wet and Forget Shower a couple of months ago, astonishingly good product.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Cookies said:


> I've machine polished scratches out of CDs and DVDs. Also machined our stainless steel sink and it turned out really well.
> 
> +1 for the kitchen sink


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

silky1873 said:


> has anyone tried their machine and pads etc on anything other than a car,
> 
> our high gloss white dining table has some minor scratches etc that shows up in the sun light and wondered if its actually possible to polish them out ,
> 
> ...


Yep I did ours last year, made a big difference.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## New2Bubbles (Aug 19, 2017)

What polishes do you use for the steel sink and white gloss table/kitchen units?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Wet sanded and polished plastic lids off record players. Any Perspex like that could be polished.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I have done the granite worktop in the kitchen and I have gloss black speakers that I gave a once over to as well after someone ran a hoover over the top of them


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

New2Bubbles said:


> What polishes do you use for the steel sink and white gloss table/kitchen units?


I used menzerna Super Finish

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## New2Bubbles (Aug 19, 2017)

garage_dweller said:


> I used menzerna Super Finish
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, guessing on a finishing pad?

Assuming the stainless sinks would be similar.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

New2Bubbles said:


> Thanks, guessing on a finishing pad?
> 
> Assuming the stainless sinks would be similar.


Yes, a finishing pad

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

350Chris said:


> I have done the granite worktop in the kitchen and I have gloss black speakers that I gave a once over to as well after someone ran a hoover over the top of them


what did you use on the granite?


----------

